# Do you listen to secular music?



## Glib Gurl (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wonderin' . . .


----------



## Ramya (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to think that it was OK for me to listen to secular music but now I know better and I put more effort into guarding my spirit :wink2:


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes I do. I guess it depends on the person. As for me, I'm all about balance. I don't listen to a bunch of foolishness though.


----------



## mrselle (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I listen to secular music, I'm just careful about what I listen too.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Yes I do. I guess it depends on the person. As for me, I'm all about balance. I don't listen to a bunch of foolishness though.



I agree with you KLB.  Gospel is my first love but there are times when I will listen to Old school R&B and start to sing and remember a good time or two.  Secular music is just like everything else.  You have to know yourself and what you can handle.  If you are single and you know it is a struggle not fornicating I don't think you should be listening to songs talking about bumping and grouding .


----------



## Monilove122 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a lover of good music no matter the genre. My musical palette ranges from Gospel to rock to country with lots in between. I once had a friend (who is a minister) tell me that listening to something other than gospel was a sin before God. Of course I asked for support of this and you know what she has none. I for one am not an aimless being who can't control myself so to think that hearing "To Be Real" and not "Yes God Is Real" is going to cause me to be sinful is absurd. At all times we should know that we are daughters of the Most High and maintain decorum and christian like behavior which includes self-respect. So am I gonna sit there and listen to songs of ANY genre that disrespect women and people in general, no but will I listen to "Saturday Love" or even Chrisette Michele...yes cause it's good music!!! As a matter of fact I'm listening to Chrisette Michele right now and just finished listening to the best of Teena Marie (and in between all that listened to a compilation of the Clark Sisters).


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I listen to secular music as well but mostly gospel music. When it comes to secular music you have to use discernment and wisdom. Certainly choice songs that illicit sexual innuendos or that favor violence would not be wise to listen to as a christian. I also find that I have to stay away from love songs as as I am still single. I wouldn't want to start anything I couldn't finish now, lol.


----------



## Janice (Feb 13, 2008)

Also I am being discerning of certain gospel songs too. Lately I have been staying away from gospel songs that mainly talk about blessings, breakthrough, prosperity, etc. Not that there is anything wrong per se but after listening to these kinds of songs in full rotation after a while, I tend to feel as though I want something from God and I am trying not to have a kind of heart that worships God to get things but to serve him because he deserves it. Just being spared from the gates of hell is enough for me. I tend to love songs that worship or are centered around God and giving him the praise.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Feb 13, 2008)

Janice said:


> *Also I am being discerning of certain gospel songs too. *Lately I have been staying away from gospel songs that mainly talk about blessings, breakthrough, prosperity, etc. Not that there is anything wrong per se but after listening to these kinds of songs in full rotation after a while, I tend to feel as though I want something from God and I am trying not to have a kind of heart that worships God to get things but to serve him because he deserves it. Just being spared from the gates of hell is enough for me. I tend to love songs that worship or are centered around God and giving him the praise.


 
THAT is an excellent point!

Thank you for all of your contributions ladies!  In case you're wondering - I listen to both.  I am with the person who said she listens to *everything* as long as it's good music.  I will say that I do need to up my gospel listening, though . . . have been listening to too many looooove songs lately


----------



## firecracker (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes Jazz, Oldies, some R & B, Big Band and old standards.
I gave up all the rap cd's in 2005.  I used to love partying off that stuff. 
I have a whole bunch of other cleansing that needs to be done namely this mouth and smut cousins!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 13, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Yes I do. I guess it depends on the person. As for me, I'm all about balance. I don't listen to a bunch of foolishness though.



That is me. I listen to really good R&B and Jazz esp when I want to get romantic with the dh. Sorry I don't want to think about God when I am about to get my groove on.  I can count on my hand the number of cds I purchase in a year because I am VERY selective including gospel music.  Q


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 13, 2008)

Janice said:


> Also I am being discerning of certain gospel songs too. Lately I have been staying away from gospel songs that mainly talk about blessings, breakthrough, prosperity, etc. Not that there is anything wrong per se but after listening to these kinds of songs in full rotation after a while, I tend to feel as though I want something from God and I am trying not to have a kind of heart that worships God to get things but to serve him because he deserves it. Just being spared from the gates of hell is enough for me. I* tend to love songs that worship or are centered around God and giving him the praise*.


 
I feel ya! I luv worship music! My goodness....Lord knows he blessed Shekinah Glory.


----------



## chellero (Feb 13, 2008)

I love music and listen to a little bit of everything.


----------



## Sui Topi (Feb 13, 2008)

I listen to everything as long as it is not dishonoring God. It was so hard to give up rap but I think of it like...if you pray for Him to change your heart to reflect His....surely He is not listening to Black Moon or something like that.


----------



## NaturallyGraceful (Feb 13, 2008)

Janice said:


> Yes, I listen to secular music as well but mostly gospel music. When it comes to secular music you have to use discernment and wisdom. Certainly choice songs that illicit sexual innuendos or that favor violence would not be wise to listen to as a christian. I also find that I have to stay away from love songs as as I am still single. I wouldn't want to start anything I couldn't finish now, lol.


 

My sentiments exactly. I know saints who say they can't listen to secular at all & I understand that completely. One friend explained that secular music, even what we'd consider to be regular R&B would take his mind to a fleshly place(the old man) so he couldn't listen to anything but gospel and jazz(which I personally find romantic & even seductive). Fortunately, I never had this issue-I can separate and know what not to listen to that takes my flesh "there" since I'm single too. 
I have an aversion to "trash" but I have an intense love for real music which so includes old school R&B and NeoSoul and Jazz. 
Since I have teenagers, my ear catches the trendy beats, but once I hear the lyrics, it's a wrap. I feel for the kids nowadays-they don't know real music at all.


----------



## 1god1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Until a few months ago, I would say 99.99*% of everything I listen to is Gospel.  Since I am taking bass and drum lessons, I've starting purchasing Jazz cds.  I have around 20 jazz cds and over 400 gospel CDs.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't buy any secular CD's. Just not worth my money. I don't do burnt CD's either. I can say I listen to 95% Gospel. From christian rock, rap, gospel, and contemporary. I can get it all from different genres, but all focused on Christ.

I do listen to other music too. But, it's kind of like mostly mainstream if I here it when riding in the car with someone else. 

I also just learned that most of hte pastors I know listen to Jazz. They claim alot of revelation comes when listening to Jazz. Interesting.


----------



## shelly25 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, I listen to secular music.  I listen to alot of r&b and hip hop. I love gospel too, but I don't listen to is as much as the other music.


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 14, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Yes, I listen to secular music, I'm just careful about what I listen too.


 
Same here. I like Gospel as well as old school R&B and jazz. You can throw in a little funk too!


----------



## mzcris (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes I listen to secular and gospel music...my family and I have balance in our lives.  Although some gospel music does not line up with the Word Of God either...some gospel songs are so depressing to me!  Now on secular music I don't listen to foolishness either...balance is good!


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 16, 2008)

Interesting question. 

I remember when Kirk Franklin first started putting out music.  Christians blasted the man sooooooooooo much. Preachers denounced his music.  He took so much heat for the beats, the rhythms, everything.  They bad mouthed him for bringing "secular" music into the church. It was bad.

Now, not only is he praised for being a gospel artist, but other artists followed him in his style (Hezekiah, etc.). 

I listen to that which is good for my soul and I look beyond labels.  I can't keep singing "wade in the water" and "we shall overcome."  I need more.  I need to know that I am "just fine" or that someone recognizes "this woman's work" -- the Lord uses different people and instrumentalities to  uplift others. We need to look beyond labels.


----------



## divya (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, I listen to secular music, but not everything. I listen to soca, chutney, conscious reggae, merengue, salsa etc. Also some Indian film songs, jazz and older R&B. 

Of course, I listen to Christian music - contemporary,gospel, as well as songs in the genres above.  But some gospel these days doesn't bring peace to me at all. 

I can't stand rap overall and don't listen to a lot of dancehall anymore because of the profanity and other characteristics...


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 16, 2008)

amerikan said:


> I used to think that it was OK for me to listen to secular music but now I know better and I put more effort into guarding my spirit :wink2:


 

I needed variety in my music when I started listening to just gospel cause I only have two tapes. So, now I only listen to love songs but particular artists but anything about sex or even making love, I won't listen too. The Holy spirit leads me to not listen to many things. Most things on popular radio stations I do not listen to because of the underlying themes and messages in the songs.

Like when some songs, through flipping radio channels, will talk about a woman's body in a explicit way or how nasty someone dances. I don't listen to stuff like that.


----------



## comike (Feb 16, 2008)

I love music and listen to all types of music...classical, country, R&B, rap, pop....but I refuse to listen to music that is degrading and disrespectful. Music can be such a powerful medium, you truly have to be discerning of what you listen to.


----------



## justsimply (Feb 17, 2008)

I do.  I really love music.  But if I start to feel uneasy with what I'm listening to I change it. And it seems that things that I listened to a month ago bothers me now.  I'm convinced as I seek to grow closer to God, He really allows me to see what changes I need to make in my life.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 18, 2008)

Janice said:


> Also I am being discerning of certain gospel songs too. *Lately I have been staying away from gospel songs that mainly talk about blessings, breakthrough, prosperity, etc*. Not that there is anything wrong per se but after listening to these kinds of songs in full rotation after a while, I tend to feel as though I want something from God and I am trying not to have a kind of heart that worships God to get things but to serve him because he deserves it. Just being spared from the gates of hell is enough for me. I tend to love songs that worship or are centered around God and giving him the praise.


 
Wow.... that's interesting.... I like those kinds of songs in my head. Particularly for the PURPOSE of music, to soothe the soul....to reiterate what the Word says about prospering and being in health, even as our souls prosper....

Not the songs I dodge from like a bullet are those songs that romanticize and linger on struggle, like "I'm Climbing Up the Rough Side of the Mountain". Ain't NOWHERE in the Bible where it says we have to climb a mountain! The Lord says SPEAK to that mountain and that mountain shall be moved!!!!

This is an interesting topic because in recent months, I've realized that I miss good music. For most of my adult/saved life, I restricted myself to listening to only gospel and praise and worship music. I thought I had to only listen to that kind of music and if I listened to anything else, I thought I was going to hell! Now I grew up listening to gospel because of my family so I genuinely like and appreciate the genre, but I also grew up on all kinds of R&B and soul music because of my family (my dad used to play drums, my mom sang, my brother and my uncles play organ, piano, etc.)

So I appreciate good music, real music from back in the day. I only buy mainly gospel/praise and worship, but I have (legally) downloaded some albums that I used to love from old school music and some newer stuff.... I am figuring out that having some music on when I'm writing is helpful...like I used to do in undergrad.... Of course I'm careful about what I listen to anyway.... I just don't want to feel so guilty when I overdo it listening to some secular music.... there has to be balance.... but I think it's a good thing that I'm rediscovering my love for good music....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 18, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Wow.... that's interesting.... I like those kinds of songs in my head. Particularly for the PURPOSE of music, to soothe the soul....to reiterate what the Word says about prospering and being in health, even as our souls prosper....
> 
> Not the songs I dodge from like a bullet are those songs that romanticize and linger on struggle, like "I'm Climbing Up the Rough Side of the Mountain". Ain't NOWHERE in the Bible where it says we have to climb a mountain! The Lord says SPEAK to that mountain and that mountain shall be moved!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 18, 2008)

nvybeauty said:


> Interesting question.
> 
> I remember when Kirk Franklin first started putting out music. *Christians blasted the man sooooooooooo much.* Preachers denounced his music. He took so much heat for the beats, the rhythms, everything. They bad mouthed him for bringing "secular" music into the church. It was bad.
> 
> ...


 
Not all Christians bashed him.... Esp. those who appreciate good music and who are open to the expansion of the gospel music genre. I think this happens in every generation when a "new" sound bursts on the scene. The old folk are leery. The new folk act like it's new when it really isn't. And the ones in the middle are grateful to have something different to listen to....

I was just listening to Kirk's song "Conquerors" yesterday and I said to myself "Kirk is one baaadd dude" (in a good way). He's evolving and so is his music. He's definitely made a mark in the gospel music industry....


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 18, 2008)

klb120475 said:


>


 
I mean what? I'm just saying.... I don't need nobody trying to say something so I wanted to get that straight UP FRONT...'cause more people read the Christian forum more than they will say in public....


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 18, 2008)

Glib Gurl said:


> Just wonderin' . . .


 
Yes, with discernment. 

My dh is so funny...he loves hip-hop music, but not the words, so he will go online and find the insturmentals of the songs he likes and listen to those.


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't listen to secular music at all.  

The only time I will listen to it is when I am around my friends or family that have it playing and I don't have a choice.  It's just a personal preference.  Secular music reminds me of my unsaved life and makes me think of things that are not Godly.  Since I am recently saved, I feel I have to be very careful about what I am exposed to.


----------



## Ramya (Feb 19, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I needed variety in my music when I started listening to just gospel cause I only have two tapes. So, now I only listen to love songs but particular artists but anything about sex or even making love, I won't listen too. The Holy spirit leads me to not listen to many things. Most things on popular radio stations I do not listen to because of the underlying themes and messages in the songs.
> 
> Like when some songs, through flipping radio channels, will talk about a woman's body in a explicit way or how nasty someone dances. I don't listen to stuff like that.


 
Right! it was a progression for me. I didn't just wake up and say "no more secular music." The Holy Spirit showed me that I was leaking unholy things into my thought life. I'd never ACT out any of that garbage but I sure did catch myself THINKING about it. 

But now I have a growing collection of different genres of Christian music. If I need some love songs, I throw on some Canton Jones or if I need something with an R&B feel I throw in the J Moss stuff. I love music so I don't limit myself to just praise and worship.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Feb 20, 2008)

75% of the time I have a gospel CD playing.  I still do listen to R&B, Jazz, Reggae, Calypso, and Soca; however, I have to be careful on what songs I listen to within those genres.  I hardly listen to the R&B/Hip Hop radio stations in my area anymore because the lyrics no longer sit well with my spirit.   

I even have to be careful with Gospel.  There are some Gospel songs that have messages that I don't completely agree with.


----------



## life_is_great (Feb 22, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I don't listen to secular music at all.
> 
> The only time I will listen to it is when I am around my friends or family that have it playing and I don't have a choice.  It's just a personal preference.  *Secular music reminds me of my unsaved life and makes me think of things that are not Godly*.  Since I am recently saved, I feel I have to be very careful about what I am exposed to.




ITA... I am right there with you.     I haven't listened to secular music since July.


----------



## ceedeelight (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes I listen to some secular music but I don't listen to any "mess".


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 17, 2008)

ITA with Janice. I also feel that it helped me grow faster and stronger by listening to only Gospel in the beginning, the first few years of my walk. I now listen to very few secular songs. I have to hold it up to the Word and if it conflicts with it it's out.I do the same with movies and tv shows. When I start to struggle in certain areas of my life the first thing I do is start to evaluate what I've been listening to, reading and watching.
   I personally don't think singles should listen to love songs. I feel  constant exposure after a time causes them to long for relationships when they may not be ready for that yet and compromise their standards. I know many young singles who state that very thing. 
   I find that when I listen to too many gospel song with secular rhythms it makes it easier to slip back into listening to the hardcore stuff without even realizing it. "A little leaven leavens the whole lump".
   Question: If gospel music prepares our hearts to recieve the Word of God, then what does secular music prepare our hearts to recieve? I love all types of music also but I always remember that satan was God's Minister of Music in heaven. He's very good at his job


----------



## Valerie (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I listen to classical music, rock music, pop music. I like a wide variety of music, but anything that degrades women. No!


----------



## precious2Him (Mar 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> *I don't listen to secular music at all.
> 
> The only time I will listen to it is when I am around my friends or family that have it playing and I don't have a choice.  It's just a personal preference.  Secular music reminds me of my unsaved life and makes me think of things that are not Godly.*    Since I am recently saved, I feel I have to be very careful about what I am exposed to.



I agree with you. I do not listen to secular music. I want to graud my spirit as much as I can. If you feed your flesh then your flesh will grow but if you feed your spirit then your spirit will grow. The bible says to sow into your spirit and not into your flesh and I think that listening to secular music feeds the flesh especailly if that music is not giving glory to God.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 19, 2008)

I listen to secular music, but not as often as I listen to Gospel/christian music actually right now I am really into ministry.  I rather listen to a message as long as its clear.  I don't know why this has happen recently.  I just need to feed my spirit and the message really is the only way.  Also some secular music causes me to struggle and so I avoid it.  I been celebate for 3 years and I avoid things that remind me of sex or songs that make me remember being with my husband. Thats what I mean when I say make me struggle.


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 19, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> ITA with Janice. I also feel that it helped me grow faster and stronger by listening to only Gospel in the beginning, the first few years of my walk. I now listen to very few secular songs. I have to hold it up to the Word and if it conflicts with it it's out.I do the same with movies and tv shows. When I start to struggle in certain areas of my life the first thing I do is start to evaluate what I've been listening to, reading and watching.
> I personally don't think singles should listen to love songs. I feel constant exposure after a time causes them to long for relationships when they may not be ready for that yet and compromise their standards. I know many young singles who state that very thing.
> I find that when I listen to too many gospel song with secular rhythms it makes it easier to slip back into listening to the hardcore stuff without even realizing it. "A little leaven leavens the whole lump".
> Question: If gospel music prepares our hearts to recieve the Word of God, then what does secular music prepare our hearts to recieve? I love all types of music also but I always remember that satan was God's Minister of Music in heaven. He's very good at his job


thanks this really helped me today. I never looked at it this way before.  I have been avoiding secular music for a while but I could never really put my finger on why . I just didn't want to hear it and now I know exactly why.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Mar 20, 2008)

Nope, I listen to gospel music.  

But I do love a beautiful voice, and I will listen to singers that I consider excellent singers, like Patti Labelle and Gladys Knight.  I concentrate on their voice not the words.  Most of the time I don't even hear the music just the voice.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 21, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> Same here. I like Gospel as well as old school R&B and jazz. You can throw in a little funk too!


 

Yes I am the same.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Apr 1, 2008)

I listen to selective secular music. I like old school R&b, Mary J. Blige, Chrisette Michelle, just to name a few. I never really cared for rap music, but I mainly listen to christian music.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 4, 2008)

I like secular music but I do have my limits when it comes to excessive cursing extreme sexual content....i usually just listen to the clean version of the songs and i'm straight


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 13, 2008)

MSHONEY said:


> *    I personally don't think singles should listen to love songs. I feel  constant exposure after a time causes them to long for relationships when they may not be ready for that yet and compromise their standards. I know many young singles who state that very thing. *
> Question: If gospel music prepares our hearts to recieve the Word of God, then what does secular music prepare our hearts to recieve? I love all types of music also but I always remember that satan was God's Minister of Music in heaven. He's very good at his job



Yea, I was kind of thinking about that myself.  Im going to be honest, I love neo-soul, old school r&b, conscious hip hop (like common and talib kweli) as far as secular music goes.  A lot of secular songs I listen to have to do with love.  Since, im single, I often find myself longing for a relationship.  I was having a conversation with some friends about how music has an affect on your spirit.  Reading this thread just reinforced this.  So now I am thinking about dramatically cutting back the "love songs" I listen to.


----------



## gn1g (Apr 13, 2008)

I do.  God has many ways of speaking to us even thru secular music maybe not the whole song but a verse.  I remember once when I was just laid off and head for turbulent times.  I was getting groceries out of my trunk and for some reason i had the car running.  Dianne reeves was sing and the verse became so loud that i repeated it "You gotta make it thru the night to get to BETTER DAYS"  That verse minister to me so well.  I tell that to others that are going thru.

I listen to Mary J and she is beautiful. and becoming more so as time marches on.  I believe she ministers to the broken hearted.  Her song work that is about loving yourself we are uniquely and wonderfully made.


----------



## CheLala13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't go out searching for music, it usually just comes to me..in some sort of way. My favorite find has got to be Seu Jorge. I love his voice & his music. It's in portuguese but that's ok, it sounds pretty sexy


----------



## Hair Iam (Apr 18, 2008)

amerikan said:


> I used to think that it was OK for me to listen to secular music but now I know better and I put more effort into guarding my spirit :wink2:



That's how I feel , that what ever I hear goes into my spirit ..I'm very sensitive to what I hear it really resonates into my spirit which can be good and bad . So I must truly guard my heart.


----------



## Supergirl (May 12, 2008)

I do listen to secular music, but not sinful music. 

Great quote from a pastor at a church I once visited:



> All secular music isn't sinful and all non-secular music isn't sacred.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 7, 2008)

I am a music lover. I listen to all kinds of music but I don't listen to that which makes me uncomfortable. Listening to secular music is no different than reading a non-chrsitian romance novel. Many women only listen to gospel then go read a Zane novel or the like. Many women read fictional romance novels more than they read the Word. To me, there's no difference. 

God gave me the gift of discernment and for that I am truly greatful.


----------



## PassionFruit (Jul 8, 2008)

I listen to all kinds of music... but there are songs in all genres that I cant bear to listen to...even have gospel songs that bother me enough that I cant listen to...


----------



## missjanelleb (Jul 9, 2008)

I've found all that I need in gospel. I found so many artists that are biblcally sound and produce great music that not only feeds my spirit, but is also up to date.

I gave up on secular music when T Pain came out with I'm in love with a stripper.


----------



## taytay86 (Jul 9, 2008)

I can hardly listen to my "old" cd's and my Ipod is filled with all Gospel. I'll listen to secular music, but I'm much more selective of what I listen to now.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 12, 2008)

No only Christian music. And I really don't care for Gospel that much. A lot of them sound like they went to Gospel 'cause they just couldn't land that R&B deal!  It's very rare that I find one I like. 

It's funny, when I first got Saved and I was only listening to gospel (trying to anyway) because I didn't know what Praise and Worship was. I remember my ex boyfriend said "oh please Kirk Franklin wants to be Prince so bad it isn't funny!". (We were BIG Prince fans) I was offended! How dare he! 
Then some years later watching Kirk on different awards shows, dancin' up to the mic like James Brown/Prince and poppin' his collar...I was like uhhhh waaiiit a minute this looks familiar. 

Before anyone wastes time getting offended by that it's not important that I like Kirk Franklin or not. The only thing Beleivers MUST agree on is that there is one God and His name is Yahweh. There is only one mediator between God and Man and His name is Yeshua (Jesus) his son. 

We are living in a dangerous time where we must be in a position to HEAR what the Spirit is saying. Or we will be surprised like the rest at the soon coming storm. It's TIME OUT for being tied to the things of the world. Looking to be entertained. We must as beleivers separate and guard ourselves. Separation is not isolation but a requirement for sanctification.


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jul 21, 2008)

LadyR said:


> I agree with you KLB. Gospel is my first love but there are times when I will listen to Old school R&B and start to sing and remember a good time or two. *Secular music is just like everything else. You have to know yourself and what you can handle. If you are single and you know it is a struggle not fornicating I don't think you should be listening to songs talking about bumping and grouding* .


 
You make some great points-- When I was single and a new Christian that was the main reason I did not listen to secular music at all. 

Now things have changed... I'm married with kids... We listen to some jazz and R&B, but still very selective... Most of our music is Gospel, praise and worship, or contemporary Christian


----------



## Mamita (Sep 9, 2008)

precious2Him said:


> I agree with you. I do not listen to secular music. I want to graud my spirit as much as I can. If you feed your flesh then your flesh will grow but if you feed your spirit then your spirit will grow. The bible says to sow into your spirit and not into your flesh and I think that listening to secular music feeds the flesh especailly if that music is not giving glory to God.



yeah ITA, i'm not saved yet, but i went from 0% gospel to 98% in about a year. It's the only thing i can tolerate lol The Lord DID change me and my tastes and took a lot away..

anyway i'm fighting with that 2% cause i'm in a LDR with my fiance who's seekign too he's my preacher's son. He was about to land a huge rnb album contract with Benny Medina when he got sick very sick on his back his paretns thougth he was going to die. since then nothing but gospel he sings and listens to. so if he can do it I can do it lol

but yeah being in a Long Distance rlp i have to admit i listen to a few selected songs (the selection doesn't grow) of 6 or 7 franck sinatra or nat king cole classics and abou tthe same of marc anthony songs for the spanish and cause it's all so corny i hardly consider it music

BUT i know i'll have to stop soon and i will, it's just hard being alone here waiting to see my fiance once every 3 or 4 months and not going to church etc... but the Lord has been very good with me and showing me what to do

Praise Him always 

oh yeah i listen to Gospel, i select that too, i stay away from gospel that seems to be saying u have nothing to do to go to heaven u know, i'm a fan of classic gospel ooold oooold with the cracky sound of the old vinyl record lol they knew what they were saying then boy ! and it was goooood for the soul !


----------



## michc (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I listen to secular music, but like many of the other ladies have said, I am selective in what I listen to; nothing derogatory, no cursing, no sexual innuendo (or blatant sexual content) and nothing that is just plain foolishness.

ETA: I do respect the ladies who do not listen to secular music though. The Lord calls us to make certain decisions in our lives that maybe others don't have to; for example I know that I must not even touch alcohol as there is a history of alcoholism in my family, but I know other God fearing people who do drink occasionaly (wine).


----------



## letitgrow0702 (Sep 21, 2008)

I do listen to some secular music. Alot of these new artist I really can't get into because all they talk about is sex. When I do listen to secular music it is usually on WDAS which plays old school R&B. However, before I got married I would try to guard my spirit against it because you know what that can lead to.....


----------



## Britt (Sep 21, 2008)

_This is def. a struggle so far for me. I love my music, even trashy music that makes no sense . For the past two weeks I've been listening to my gospel music and some R&B, especially Raheem DeVaughn. But today, I spent most of my day listening to alll the music that I typically listen to.. it was like 'music' to my ears 
_


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 22, 2008)

i listen to everything....except rap not with my dd in the car...dh likes rap and will be bump'n but i tell him to turn it off...if it has itches, o's, pimp'n, stuff like that, it has to go cuz i don't like for her to listen to stuff like that. i personally don't own any rap tho. i do need to get back into my gospel/ christian. i think music doesn't makes a person. regardless of the sins one makes, if the music is right and fitting, i'll listen to it. 

ITA michc....and i also drink, every once in a while....i've been drunk a few times (ok i'm so light weight) but i like to go to sleep. I have folks in my fam who'll act a plum fool w/ alcohol and their 'secular' music!


----------



## chrstndiva (Dec 11, 2008)

I am very eclectic in my musical tastes.  I do love gospel, but I also love jazz (from traditional to contemporary), classical, electronica (especially the european stuff), new age, neoSoul, world (African/Afro-cuban, latin jazz, bossa nova, salsa, native american), R&B (Luther Vandross, Sade), pop(Natasha Bedingfield, Jordin Sparks), rock, pretty much anything I don't find offensive.  I won't listen to vulgar or negative music, but there is some positive music out there.

I love the songstresses of jazz (Ella, Sarah, Dinah, I grew up listening to them, my dad is a jazz fanatic) and I work out to electronica (most of it is instrumental or has very few words, but it has a driving steady beat that is relentless when you are keeping pace on the treadmill.  I am anxious to see how that new Mary Mary album is for a workout CD).  

Basically, you have to do what is best for you.  I have developed a sensitive ear and if something offends, I change the station or pop in a CD.  I can't listen to everything because my spirit won't tolerate it.


----------



## missykeyana (Dec 21, 2008)

Janice said:


> Also I am being discerning of certain gospel songs too. *Lately I have been staying away from gospel songs that mainly talk about blessings, breakthrough, prosperity, etc. Not that there is anything wrong per se* but after listening to these kinds of songs in full rotation after a while, I tend to feel as though I want something from God and I am trying not to have a kind of heart that worships God to get things but to serve him because he deserves it. Just being spared from the gates of hell is enough for me. I tend to love songs that worship or are centered around God and giving him the praise.



Me too.  I listen to both Christian and secular music, but I am discerning of both.  Even if it's the "clean" version, if the subject matter is ungodly, I don't listen.


----------



## rayness (Dec 22, 2008)

I listen.  I had stopped about 10 years ago but it started creeping back on me.  I tried again and now I listen to it again.  I really don't feel good about doing it but I do.  It is something that I really need to work on.  A lot of things don't sit right with me when it comes to secular music but I sometimes don't like all gospel music either.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yes, I listen to secular music, however I draw the line at rap.*


----------



## auntie gettis (Dec 22, 2008)

I definitely love praise and worship music that ushers in the presence of the Lord.  Me and my girls were talking yesterday about secular music and I tell you...we each have our stash of oldies, old school, jazz, and classic soul.  I even have an 80's compilation CD with songs like "Our House", "Whip It", and "Cars".  I am very discerning about the secular, as well as Christian music, that I listen.  If it is dangerous for my spirit, especially in an area I'm struggling in, I won't listen to it.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 28, 2008)

chrstndiva said:


> I am very eclectic in my musical tastes. I do love gospel, but I also love jazz (from traditional to contemporary), classical, electronica (especially the european stuff), new age, neoSoul, world (African/Afro-cuban, latin jazz, bossa nova, salsa, native american), R&B (Luther Vandross, Sade), pop(Natasha Bedingfield, Jordin Sparks), rock, pretty much anything I don't find offensive. I won't listen to vulgar or negative music, but there is some positive music out there.
> 
> I love the songstresses of jazz (Ella, Sarah, Dinah, I grew up listening to them, my dad is a jazz fanatic) and I work out to electronica (most of it is instrumental or has very few words, but it has a driving steady beat that is relentless when you are keeping pace on the treadmill. I am anxious to see how that new Mary Mary album is for a workout CD).
> 
> Basically, you have to do what is best for you. I have developed a sensitive ear and if something offends, I change the station or pop in a CD. I can't listen to everything because my spirit won't tolerate it.


 
I like some jazzy gospel Jeff Majors, ben tankard what about you.


----------



## chrstndiva (Dec 29, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I like some jazzy gospel Jeff Majors, ben tankard what about you.


 
I also like jazzy gospel.  I love the 23rd Psalm by Jeff Majors.  That was absolutely beautiful.  I haven't heard of Ben Tankard.  I will have to check him out.  Thanks.


----------



## trenise (Dec 30, 2008)

There are different sounds, songs around me all the time that I don't seek out to hear. If I ride with someone, watch TV, or go to many public places, there it is. But as for what I seek out, I listen to Christian music. I used to only listen to gospel, but now I mostly listen to contemporary Christian music.


----------



## sidney (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I listen to R&B that doesn't conflict with the word of God...just like I view art, read poetry, go to plays, and dance performances because I believe God gave us the gift of music to enjoy in all forms.


----------



## SND411 (Nov 11, 2009)

What if you just listen to the instrumental?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 12, 2009)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> What if you just listen to the instrumental?


 

Your fine..its just music the sound..I listen to secular..I broke my non christian cds twice..I would be good then want something else..its like a diet you should have a variety but sustain from those things that are obviously bad..ie lil wayne..or anyone with lil in their name..I have to stop listening to trina..and keri hilson...I swear certain songs make me feel so dogmatic..


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I do, but I'm picky about what I listen to.  I don't listen to R&B songs or rap because it's repetitive for one but also the lyrics are insulting so if it's insulting to little old me, I can only imagine how God feels.  I keep the gospel station on now in my car, I only switch to a secular if I like the song or I don't like the current gospel song playing.  I'm learning it's important what we feed our spirit.  I love Green Day, but if I listen to it, It's like I'm feeding my flesh because of the lyrics.


----------

